

Tunisia invades, censors Facebook, other accounts - kmavm
http://cpj.org/internet/2011/01/tunisia-invades-censors-facebook-other-accounts.php

======
mustpax
Are they using fake SSL certificates or do we have to wait for another year
before a government launches a major attack like that?

------
lewkster
the war on democracy continues <http://goo.gl/xGMhg>

arresting Pirate Party bloggers <http://goo.gl/FP0xb>

------
mohawk
so i guess the solution is to only use <https://www.facebook.com/> to login?

~~~
mustpax
Facebook cookies are not marked SSL only. That would be a temporary and
unreliable fix.

~~~
mike-cardwell
People could use the HTTPS-Everywhere Firefox addon. HTTPS-Everywhere rulesets
can also be configured to add the secure flag to cookies. The main Facebook
ruleset doesn't do that because certain pages can't be accessed via HTTPS on
Facebook still, however there is a second ruleset disabled by default which
you can enable which adds the secure flag and breaks a few unimportant pages.

------
pmorici
Sounds like they are using firesheep.

